# Sneezing/coughing pigeon



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello there, I have a youngster about 3 months old that is sneezing like crazy, a few of the sneezes have sounded like it could have possibly been a cough too. When it does this the pigeon extends its neck out as if it was a going to cough something up, but it never threw up anything. Now I know pigeons occassionaly sneeze and that this is quite normal, but this one was sneezing once every 15-20 seconds, I looked down its throat and noticed it had a light pink color, however some spots looked more white than pink.
Now the kicker here is we just got done yesterday treating our flock with a 4 in 1 treatment which treated Canker/Paratyphoid/Respitory/Coccidiaosis, it was a 7 day water treatment, and when we first got our birds in the middle of June we vaccinated for PMV and Paratyphoid a few weeks after...so far this is the only pigeon doing this, i have since placed in a crate with food and water mixed with winsmore/healthguard. I have spoken with a flyer out of Canada who thinks it might be canker, and that maybe the treatment we just did, didnt take with this pigeon. He also recommended i give my pigeons a product called Neox mixed with Superbooster. Since we just got off a treatment I do not really want to put them on another antibiotic if i dont have too, we are training with really good success so far with our first race on Aug 30th. Any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated, we are not real experienced at dealing with illnesses so anything is very welcomed and appreciated. I apologize this is so long.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I am not going to be much help here other then to say I have had birds do the same things.I always called it the rattles.I have book by Clair Hetland that says you can bet this will happen usually in the month of July,Hot days cold nights.I am sure someone will respond with a treatment.I think it is a mucus build up in the crop. Jeff


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Luckyloft, I hope you are right and that it is just the rattles, i am really hoping it is nothing contagious, i really dont want to put the birds through another treatment. I got a laugh out of your post, you mentioned you have a book by Clair Hetland, and the pigeon in question here is a bird I got from Clair LOL..thanks again for your response


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sometimes birds will get a lowered immune system response after going thru prevention treatments.

This could be yeast infection,sour crop, candida crop and/or even respiratory infection/issue.

Does the bird have bad breath? Any swelling or discharge from eyes or nostrils?

Please do isolate this youngster so you can observe him better and his droppings.

At this point I wouldn't give him any more medications without an accurate diagnosis.

I would start him on a garlic cap a day, apple cider vinegar in the drinking water, some probiotics, and more.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

respitatory sound like the problem YOU need an antibiotic that will work this area. And yes it will probably spread to others If you do not isolate the bird. Teramycin helps NOT as strong as other meds baytril would kick it BUT can you get it. There is a poultry med spectinomycin that just might work well Also do not fly this bird even loft fly until it seem over the problem. AS it will irittate the problem . Good luck with the bird.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I do have Baytril we got from a club member, but I have been told by some other flyers to use it only as a last resort, I have also been told that you can only treat your birds with Baytril one time, and then it does not work anymore. So we have not used the Baytril since we know it can be leathal and we dont know how to use it properly. Also something i forgot to mention in my original post was that some of other pigeons that came in with my sneezing pigeon have there mouths open when they land back on the loft after only flyiing around for 3-5 minutes circling around the house. Is this because they are not in flying shape yet? Or could it be from a respitory infection? I dont remember seeing that in my older youngsters when they were getting homed in. I wonder since we just got done with our 4 in 1 treatment if we need to give it more time to see if it worked. I have been on Sieglespigeions.com and both of there top respitory products are out of stock. So in the mean time i am going to try a the of garlic/vinger apple cider to see if the isolated pigeon improves in health. Thanks again for all your feedback, i now feel better now knowing i have something to work off of.

Roy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You've gotten some bad information about Baytril .. is it a very powerful, broad spectrum antiobiotic .. It can be used for many things .. not just one thing nor not just one time. Nor is it lethal. Baytril probably isn't the best med for respiratory, but just wanted to let you know that the Baytril you have can and should be used given a need.

Terry


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I had the pigeon crated in the house overnight by a window and it seems the sneezing has now progressed into a cackle. Infact it woke me up. The sound reminds me of when a person has a really bad chest cold and there chest is congested really bad. I am thinking there must be a mucus build up somewhere in the respitory track. Thanks for the feedback on Baytril, I was thinking to myself if Baytril was as bad as the few said it was why would handlers still be using it, so what you told me does make sence. Thanks again.

Roy


----------

